# How to use weed burner to start charcoal



## howufiga (Sep 17, 2008)

OK, I had a 15% off coupon for Harbor Freight and a weed burner with electric start was on sale for $26. So I got the weed burner for like $22! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 This is it here.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=91037

So I used it last night for the first time to start some charcoal. Some of it was leftover and some of it new. It seemed like it was blowing so hard that it wasn't really catching fire. I then found a post somewhere saying not to use full power with it because it won't start that way. Not enough oxygen or something like that. So anyways, what's the proper way to use a weed burner to start some charcoal?

One more thing, it basically liquified the grease and grime on the side of the grill. Kinda gave off an odd stench. I was worried my food would taste funny, but it didn't.


----------



## bishop916 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just use a chimney with some paper towels dipped in cooking oil. 
To each his own I s'pose, PYRO! 

lol j/k. 
good luck with that. 

:)


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 17, 2008)

I use the weed dragon and it works great! Be careful though or you will become the Human Torch! Not quite the super hero you wanna emulate!
Have no fear, Super Q is here! Anyway check out the link below...

Charcoal Grilling-from start to cook in 60 seconds!


----------



## supervman (Sep 17, 2008)

Zactly what I was thinkin. 
A million years ago in Boy Scouts I was the Fire Guy!
I got to hike through the woods in search of wood and tend to the fires and get to help with the cookin. 

I LOVE my chimney for my Weber Kettle. Works great! 

We're all pyros at heart :)


----------



## 1894 (Sep 17, 2008)

That weed burner is very similar to the roofing torches I've burned a lot of propane through. Looks like at the front of the handle is a knob that will adjust the " idle " for lack of a better term. Try just turning the idle up and not squeezing the trigger .


----------



## howufiga (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I was a little nervous/scared when I first tried it.  I have 3 chimneys that i use, but sometimes I don't want to wait for them to start.  It seems like it takes forever.  I know it's not forever, but still sometimes when your hungry you want it to be ready like now!  that's why I bought the flame thrower!!  lol...


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 17, 2008)

I stick my chimney over the gas grill side burner to light it.  Works perfect, and coals are ready within 10 minutes or so.  Never used the weed burner, but it can't me much different.


----------



## howufiga (Sep 17, 2008)

I never thought of that!  That's a great idea!  I never even use my side burner.  I thought that charcoal ash would eventually clog up a gas burner if you burnt charcoal over it?  How long have you been doing that?


----------



## delta dick (Sep 17, 2008)

I also lite my lump over my grills side burner, works great. After I'm done I
just brush the ash off, no problems at all.


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been doing it for a while now.  Maybe a year???  

It could clog I suppose, but I just let it cool and blow any ash out after each burn.  I don't use a compressor or anything, just my lungs.  If you leave it on the whole time, it lights very fast.  Or, you can turn it on for maybe 1 minute to light the bottom coals, then take it off and wait.  Works great.


----------



## howufiga (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm going to give that a shot!  Wish I would have known this before I bought the weed burner.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 17, 2008)

HMMmmm, guess my gas grill may have another purpose in life other than the occasional burn off of smoker grates. Forgot about that side burner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Just when I was ready to break out that 400,000 btu torch to try it.


----------



## johnnyreb (Sep 17, 2008)

i use my turkey fryer to start coals in the chimney and its way fast


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Those things are SOO handy! I use mine for that..and to pre-burn chunks when needed, boil water for large corn and potato cooks... do my soon to be done 5 gallon spaghetti sauce cook, make charcoal for my other hobby  ;{)...etc. I could not live without mine!


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 18, 2008)

hey what happened to the low and slow theory?  or does that only apply to smoking.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 18, 2008)

I got that same one, although I just burn weeds with it an melt the ice in the winter.  Ta settle that flame down a bit, just don't squeeze the handle, also ya can throttler back abit with the black knob.  Also, ya can cuter back some mores usin the propane tanks valve, just keep an eye on thins case that flame goes out.  They are a very handy unit ta have, use mine alot.  Boy "Borrowed" my first one, so I finally wen't an bought the new one.


----------



## richtee (Sep 18, 2008)

Get the coals going FAST so ya can smoke SLOW sooner  :{)


----------



## daddio (Sep 19, 2008)

the big mamma jamma is an all wood fired smoker i just got a weed burner to start it,and i love it i went from about 45 min to an hour start up to ready to cook time to about 15 min.this things so cool!!! plus your own flame throwing torch come on guys how cool is that plus you can edge the yard and have fun doing it!!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 19, 2008)

It's kinda like the expression "hurry up and wait"!


----------



## howufiga (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL!!!  Yep!  My own personal flame thrower!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My neighbor came over and I showing it to him.  He freaked out!  It's like a hot air balloon!  Very loud at full bore!  lol


----------



## brizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

I normally start my coals with the chimney starter.  I searched around the net  looking for ways to do it and found it here.  I must admit that the "flamethrower" approach sounds cool.  I gotta try that soon.  Did anyone get their weed burner cheaper than the harbor freight one?


----------



## howufiga (Sep 22, 2008)

I looked at Home Depot and it was like $80 for the one they had.  It also didn't have the push button starter.


----------



## brizzle (Sep 23, 2008)

Wait it looks like Huck's Hut posted how to use a weed burner/"flame thrower" to light your coals on their site today.  Not sure if you know how to use it yet but here is a link to it.  http://www.huckshut.com.  I'm definately going to get one now.  I think the price on that one you mentioned at home depot is a little steep though.


----------



## brizzle (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone else on this board know of one that I could get for cheaper than $80 dollars?


----------



## 1894 (Sep 23, 2008)

google found this :

http://www.toolleader.com/product_in...products_id=58


----------

